# CAAD9 weight?



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey all,

I've put on 841 miles (since Jan 1 of this year) on my mtb hardtail with 1.5 slicks on the road so far with a few good metrics with steep climbs on this 32 pound beast. So I'm looking forward to getting a nice road bike that's no more than half the weight of my mtb.

I've been eyeballing a few road bikes (Roubaix Comp Triple, Soloist Team, CAAD9) lately (never been on one and won't be buying one til later this year) and reading up on some of the reviews on this great site. I haven't been able to find out the weight of the CAAD9 Optimo 1 though. I think I read it weighs 16 pounds stock. Is this true?

Thanks


----------



## femto_rider (Jul 10, 2006)

When my girlfriend got her new CAAD9 (56 cm), we "managed" to weight it as best as we could and we obtained roughly something like 16.5 pounds... A bit (just a bit) lighter than my CAAD8 R5000. A better and more acurate method would probably give a slightly lighter weight.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

I ordered a 58cm CAAD9 frameset yesterday - should be here in two weeks. I'll let you know the weight when it arrives.


----------



## NTM (Jul 20, 2004)

*If I recall correctly...*

My 56cm bare frame that I just built up was 2.83lbs w/the hanger.

Edit:
ooops didn't realize you were asking about the complete bike.
Go to competitivecyclist.com and see if you can use their virtual build to get an idea


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

No way an Optimo 1 weighs 16.5 pounds stock in a 56. That's still pretty darn light for an off-the shelf bike. That said, it is a very nice frame and parts spec, and should be very fun for a very long time.

Edit: Also, I am incredibly jealous of your 841 mile total in the past few months. I hate work.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

MaestroXC said:


> No way an Optimo 1 weighs 16.5 pounds stock in a 56. That's still pretty darn light for an off-the shelf bike. That said, it is a very nice frame and parts spec, and should be very fun for a very long time.
> 
> Edit: Also, I am incredibly jealous of your 841 mile total in the past few months. I hate work.


Ditto on all counts.
-The latest Bicycling mag gives the weight of the CAAD9 Optimo2 (56cm) at 18.2 lbs w/compact & 12/25 cassette & not light (by current standards) Shimano R561 wheelset. 
-Doubt the Optimo 1 goes 16.5 lbs, but still a solid deal on a race-proven frame. 
- Between the snowy Midwest weather & a heath issue, I have a grand total of 15 road miles this year  It's too easy to get jealous of 800+mi when all you can do is spin the trainer & watch TV.


----------



## Robert M. (Mar 24, 2004)

> No way an Optimo 1 weighs 16.5 pounds stock in a 56


It might be, my wife had a 2002 R3000si that was just under 17 lbs stock. CAAD 5 frame, I think it was a 54. I'm sure the new CAAD 9 frames are lighter than the CAAD 5 ones, also the new parts are lighter.


----------

